# Soft plastic storage..



## Rebelwork (May 22, 2021)

Many years ax a bank fisherman and part time boat fisherman I finally picked up a cheap 16' aluminum boat. It has a factory floor and 360 swivel seats...

I'm deciding conversion for storage. Because I'm now boating I can open my wallet up and learn flukes, tubes, etc buying is fun and all but if you can't store it your pretty much frustrated on the water looking for that bait you bought two weeks ago now lost in a one of many boxes. 

I feels soft plastic storage is like my wife buying purses, color and style change often and the closet is full. I find watching countless videos, soft storage, plastic bags, have been passed around for years. 

So what about the cheap walmart storage boxes long, tall and handle on each end. At a few dollars is this a solution, have you tried it?. 

When I do the conversion storage is everything and these seem to be the best deal. Thoughts?


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2021)

I'm want to buy Buzbe tackle boxes, but I just can't pull the trigger every time I'm on their page. They are expensive for sure, but the constant customization for particular trips and travel is what I want. #keepSaving :LOL2:


----------



## Rebelwork (May 31, 2021)

I picked up a couple of these to at least give myself sa chance to see if they will work.


----------



## Attwanl (Jun 3, 2021)

That’s a great idea.


----------



## silentbravo (Jun 3, 2021)

I like the idea of those bait binders for the soft plastics in bags. Here is what I am talking about

Berkley Bait Notebook

I can't bring myself to spend $10 on a piece of nylon fabric and 2 rings though... I'm thinking to buy some of the rings in bulk and build some binders that are more useful/bigger at some point though.


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2021)

Rebelwork, those look like they work perfectly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 4, 2021)

Attwanl said:


> That’s a great idea.




X2. The way the handles lock the lid down makes a big difference. Seems those types with just a shoe-box type lid (whatever you call it), don't stay closed very well.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jun 4, 2021)

Something has to give. I buy the utility boxes at Basspro and I always have the fold the bag down 1"+ to get it closed.. I've noticed that if I go through the packages, I forget to find them down and the plastic hinges in the back come undone. This is a lot of my fault as I'm trying to house more than I probably should. Now I bank fished for many years and compression is everything when you have a few bags of gear. I'm now in a boat and wanting to do a conversion using the best method for me as far as bait and retrieve. I have my favorites, but I spend too much time fumbling for the color I know that works. With all that compression comes agrivation. It like looking in a deep file cabinet looking for a warranty on a product you know you have..

Im tired of tuck and fold and looking for an idea or two. I've heard of many pros putting the baits for the day up front and less needed gear in the back. When I do the conversion I'll probably take this into consideration. If I'm fishing bass, crappie, etc I can move things around as needed for that day before I take off.


----------



## Attwanl (Jun 8, 2021)

What are the size of the boxes…. And are they a Walmart type of item.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jun 9, 2021)

These are 141/8×7 3/4×4 7/8... I think walmart offered the but didn't see them in the store. 

I notice everytime I open the plano storage box, the hinges would pop loose if II didn't fold all bags og baits down to keep from forcing the boxes closed. At one point I just sat the box on another and turned and knocked it over spilling 30 bag of baits out. At this point I have to stop fishing and reassemble all the baits back in the box.


----------

